# More Trophy Points?



## Ivonnovi (Dec 29, 2018)

Will the number of trophy points ever increase?   

Most of us have been maxed at 113 since the site was revamped in 2015; what gives?


----------



## awhyley (Dec 29, 2018)

What exactly was the point of trophy points?  It's been so long, that I don't even remember what they were for initially.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Dec 29, 2018)

@awhyley   Thanks for asking.
This page details how they are "awarded"  The numbers are how the Points you receive for the bolded statement :   https://longhaircareforum.com/help/trophies

1     *First Message*
Post a message somewhere on the site to receive this.​
2   *Somebody Likes You*
Somebody out there liked one of your messages. Keep posting like that for more!​
5    *Keeps Coming Back*
30 messages posted. You must like it here!​
10   *Can't Stop!*
You've posted 100 messages. I hope this took you more than a day!​
10   *I Like It a Lot*
Your messages have been liked 25 times.​
15   *Seriously Likeable!*
Content you have posted has attracted 100 likes.​
20   *Addicted*
1,000 messages? Impressive!​
20   *Can't Get Enough of Your Stuff*
Your content has been liked 250 times.​
30   *I LOVE IT!*
Content you have posted has attracted 500 likes.​


----------

